# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Tweak Your Internet Connection & More Tips

## Ultima Weapon

Safely increase your internet bandwith by 20%, (For DSL users only)

 How To Increase Bandwidth by 20% Windows XP

For some reasons by default upon installation
of your Windows XP Win 2000 Microsoft reserves
20% of your available bandwidth for their own
purposes like Windows Updates and interrogating
your PC, etc.

Well you can have the option to override the
default setting "Break the Rules" , If u
change it to 0 then the 20 % incrase in your
bandwidth.

Click Start then Run and type "gpedit.msc"
without quotes.This opens the group policy
editor, then go to:

1.Local Computer Policy
2.Computer Configuration
3.Administrative Templates
4.Network
5.QOS Packet Scheduler
6.Limit Reservable Bandwidth.
7.Double click on Limit Reservable bandwidth.

It will say it is not configured, but the truth
is under the 'Explain' tab i.e. "By default, the
Packet Scheduler limits the system to 20 percent
of the bandwidth of a connection, but you can use
this setting to override the default." So the trick
is to ENABLE reservable bandwidth, then set it to
ZERO "0". This will allow the system to reserve
nothing, rather than the default 20%
(It works on Win 2000 as well.)

"Registry Backup First"
* Always completely backup your registry before you apply any change.
* The easiest way to completelly backup your registry is to:
1. Click "Start-Run" and type "regedit".
2. Mark My Computer and click "Export".
3. Choose the folder where the backup file will be stored and click "Save".
That's it!If you need to restore your registry,just double-click on that .reg file.
Before creating the backup file close as much programs & services as possible.

First, you must understand that sometimes depending on factors beyond your control (routers, servers, line quality, overloaded node, etc..) the internet speed cannot exceed some limitations.

This tweak works on Windows 2k and XP.

Important Note: Always Backup your registry before delete or add keys/values! And note that any registry modification will only take effect on next system reboot.

Registry Tweaks

Speed Up Network Browsing:

-> Open Regedit.
-> Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/RemoteComputer/NameSpace
-> Delete the key: {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}

Faster Web Page Loading:

-> Open Regedit.
-> Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\Tcpip\ServiceProvider
-> Change these entries: DnsPriority = 1 / HostsPriority = 1 / LocalPriority = 1 / NetbtPriority = 1 (All hexadecimal).
-> To change the value right mouse click on the value and select modify and enter the values above once you have done all of them reboot to take effect.

DNS Cache Fix:

By default Windows 2K & XP cache everything in the DNS cache service, both correct and faulty DNS lookups. To increase performance by eliminating the caching of faulty DNS lookups, change the following values from whatever their original values are to zero.

-> Open Regedit.
-> Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\Dnscache\Parameters
-> Add these values: (right click, create new "dword" value) - Hexadecimal
"NegativeCacheTime"=dword:00000000
"NetFailureCacheTime"=dword:00000000
"NegativeSOACacheTime"=dword:00000000

Forward Buffer Memory Tweak:

This value controls how much RAM TCP/IP uses for storing packet data in the router packet queue.

-> Open Regedit.
-> Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\Tcpip\Parameters
-> Add these values: (right click, create new "dword" value) - Hexadecimal)
"ForwardBufferMemory"=dword:00024a00
"NumForwardPackets"=dword:0000024a
"MaxForwardBufferMemory"=dword:00024a00
"MaxNumForwardPackets"=dword:0000024a

Note: These values should be adjusted according to your MTU value, the above are based on a MTU of 1500. Usually the Maximum Transmission Unit (MTU) should be:

56K, PPPoA DSL, Cable Modem - 1500
PPPoE DSL - 1492
XP PPPoE DSL - 1480

To check your MTU automatically, Click HERE

To calculate your optimized Forward Buffer Memory: MTU X 100 = X, then X / 256 = Y, then Y X 256 = Appropriate Forward Buffer Memory. (decimal value)
Example: MTU 1492 X 100 = 149200, 149200 / 256 = 582.8125 (next highest whole number is 583), 583 X 256 = 149248 (decimal value)

To calculate your optimized Num Forward Packets: MTU X 100 = X, then X / 256 = Y (next highest whole number). Y is the appropriate Num Forward Packets.
Example: MTU 1492 X 100 = 149200, 149200 / 256 = 582.8125 (next highest whole number is 583)


TCP/IP Configuration

Setting your TCP/IP metric setting properly, it should be set to a value of 1:

-> Open your control panel.
-> Select the network icon.
-> Right click on your LAN connection and select properties.
-> Highlight Internet Protocol TCP/IP and select properties – advanced.
-> Select the IP settings tab – in the interface metric box put the value 1 – ok.
-> Also disable NetBios over TCP/IP if you are not file or printer sharing.

The rest can be optimized using CableNut and TCP optimizer...

Using Cablenut: (recommended)

-> Download from http://www.student.ipfw.edu/~gottjl01/files/cablenut408.exe
-> Visit this page: http://www.j79zlr.com/cablenutXP2k.php
-> Connection type select "Enter MTU", then type your MTU.
-> Enter your Download and Upload values (kbps). Leave "latency" blank.
-> Click "Compute Settings".
-> Open CableNut and youґll see this window:


Using TCP Optimizer:

-> Download from Using TCP Optimizer:

-> Download from http://www.speedguide.net/files/TCPOptimizer.exe
-> Use the "Optimal Settings" option or configure it manually: TCP Optimizer Documentation http://www.speedguide.net/tcpoptimizer.php




* ALWAYS make a complete registry backup before you manipulate with it.
* If you're not familiar with the registry editing,leave it alone!You can do much more harm than good

* SPEED UP WINDOWS SHUTDOWN*

Here's one trick to speedup Windows XP shutdown:
Click "Start-Run" and type "regedit".

Navigate through HKEY CURRENT USER\Control Panel\Desktop:
- Double-click on WaitToKillAppTimeout entry.Change the Value data to 2000.
- Double click on the HungAppTimeout entry.Change the Value data to 1000.

If you still experience the long PC shutdown,navigate through HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l:
- Double-click on WaitToKillServiceTimeout and change it to 2000.

The lowest value Windows will recognize is 1000 (1 second).

Rarely the "WaitToKillService" tweak can cause problems. If an application is in the process of saving data and the associated service is stopped prematurely, the data will not be saved and may be lost.

INCREASE NO. OF CONNECTIONS 
Windows XP can by default use maximum of 10 connections at the same time.
This conncection chenger increases the number of connections from 10 to 50.

To download the Connection changer,click here. http://www.lvllord.de/?lang=en&url=downloads

Note: Anti-mallware detects it as a risktool. This is a false positive.
The only three reasons that these Anti-Malware programs detect it.
1. It changes an important system which is file protected.
2. Increases your connection to each port which could be used for malware.
3. The increased connection to each port is often used for file sharing like BitTorrent.

I use it always immediatelly after the fresh XP formatting,'cause it really boost your internet connection.But remember,to set your number of max.connections to 50,it doesn't necessary mean the highest speed.
For example:I tested my speed with the different numbers of connections and in the end I noticed that 32 connections bring me the best result.
The higher your official connection speed is,the higher the connection's number can be.If someone has 10Mb/sec,he can peacefully set the number to 50.But you must alway test the various numbers to see for sure.




I also highly recommend you install User Profile Hive Cleanup service to make sure that the registry hive is properly handled on shutdown.
You can download it from http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

Overview
The User Profile Hive Cleanup service helps to ensure user sessions are completely terminated when a user logs off. System processes and applications occasionally maintain connections to registry keys in the user profile after a user logs off. In those cases the user session is prevented from completely ending. This can result in problems when using Roaming User Profiles in a server environment or when using locked profiles as implemented through the Shared Computer Toolkit for Windows XP.

On Windows 2000 you can benefit from this service if the application event log shows event id 1000 where the message text indicates that the profile is not unloading and that the error is "Access is denied". On Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 either event ids 1517 and 1524 indicate the same profile unload problem.

To accomplish this the service monitors for logged off users that still have registry hives loaded. When that happens the service determines which application have handles opened to the hives and releases them. It logs the application name and what registry keys were left open. After this the system finishes unloading the profile.


Enjoy!!! :Smiley:

----------


## Ultima Weapon

* BootVis* - http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=664
BootVis is a boot performance trace visualization and optimization tool. This tool invokes the built-in Windows XP boot time optimization process when you run it, instead of waiting for it to be scheduled by Windows (roughly every three days and after the system has been idle 10 minutes). You will notice immediate improvement in boot performance for this reason. It is not necessary to run BootVis again unless something has been added or removed from the boot sequence (Drivers, Startup Applications ect...)

Instructions - Download and Run. In the menu go to "Trace", select "Next Boot and Driver Delays". A "Trace Repetitions" screen will appear, select "Ok" and Reboot. Upon reboot, BootVis will automatically start, analyze and log your system's boot process. When it's done, in the menu go to "Trace" and select "Optimize System" and Reboot. This time when your system comes up, wait until you see the "Optimizing System" box appear, continue to wait until the process is complete.

Notes - BootVis requires the following services be enabled and the system rebooted before using the "Optimize System" function:

- Task Scheduler - Automatic
- COM+ Event System - Automatic

If you are running a performance trace on a Pentium 4 system with Hyper-Threading enabled you need to have SP2 installed (821581). Unfortunately BootVis is not publicly supported by Microsoft anymore.

Errors - Since BootVis is not publicly supported anymore, the last public release version has various compatibility issues with certain IDE/SATA/RAID devices and drivers with no official documentation on how to resolve them. One of the most common errors is "Number of physical drives in the trace file is 0". In which case you will be unable to use BootVis and should uninstall it. To manually perform the same optimization follow these instructions:

Manual Instructions - Reboot Windows XP two times, each time wait one full minute after the desktop appears to allow Windows time to fully write to the NTOSBOOT-B00DFAAD.PF file before proceeding, then go to "Start", "Run", Type Rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks. This can take 10-15 minutes to run but no notification will be given when it is finished. You will notice increased Harddrive activity while it is running wait until this stops. When this is finished in the "Run" box Type defrag c: -b and wait until the command prompt window disappears. It is not necessary to do again unless something has been added or removed from the boot sequence (Drivers, Startup Applications ect...) and you do not feel like waiting 3 days for it to be automatically optimized by Windows.

----------

